

Ask HN: What are your experiences with Amazon SimpleDB? - theli0nheart

More specifically, does anyone use SimpleDB for a web application? I was experimenting with it earlier today and found that round-trip queries take about 6-7 seconds. On this basis alone I turned to MySQL.<p>Unless you need storage (in which case you should probably turn to S3), why would you use something that is just so <i>damn slow</i>?
======
amund
If you use it from an EC2 node it is typically faster, in the experiment on
<http://atbrox.com/2009/10/27/unstructuredsearchforsimpledb/> I got around
20ms query latency.

Regarding reasons for why to use it check out:
[http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/11/03/OneSizeDoesNotFi...](http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/11/03/OneSizeDoesNotFitAll.aspx)

